# [feedback] installation depuis stage 3 funtoo

## El_Goretto

On n'installe pas souvent une gentoo, et c'est peu de le dire.

J'en remonte une justement, et je me suis fait surprendre. Les stages 3 funtoo ne sont plus seulement des stages 3 gentoo, mais carrément des dérivés de gentoo.

Du coup, déjà que j'ai eu à apprivoiser OpenRC en live, je me suis mangé les spécificités funtoo concernant la configuration réseau. Pas bien compliqué en théorie, sauf que j'ai été incapable de faire en sorte que le réseau soit up au boot, malgré avoir suivi la doc spécifique funtoo. Les services sont bien ajouté via rc-update, bien listés, mais seul un lancement à la mano des services (netif.eth0 ou bien dhcpcd 5.x suivant ce qu'on souhaite) configure le réseau.

Bref, j'ai réémergé openrc, et crac, repassé en configuration "standard" openrc, et ça roule.

Juste un peu pénible cette histoire.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai laissé funtoo au placard après avoir aussi essuyé des soucis à cause des légères, mais notables altérations au set "system".

----------

